
1% of English residents take one-fifth of overseas flights - perfunctory
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/sep/25/1-of-english-residents-take-one-fifth-of-overseas-flights-survey-shows
======
physicsguy
Almost certainly these are mostly business travellers. Increasing the cost
would probably deter them from allowing travel where it's not really
necessary.

I probably flew twice a year for 8 years and then started a job where I needed
to attend events abroad, and flew something like 40 times in 3 years.

------
mattrp
This kind of thinking is absolute sheer evil and nothing else.

------
algaeontoast
I fail to understand how this kind of grandstanding is productive to modern
society or environmental efforts?

